
Python Application Dependency Management in 2018 - hprotagonist
https://hynek.me/articles/python-app-deps-2018/
======
neokya
Excellent article. I think `poetry` is future as it seems to take fresh
approach to Python packaging hell.

However, I am currently still sticking to pipenv as it seems to be closer to
pip/venv and lot easier to migrate to. I also found UX quite nice. However, I
keep hitting into bugs from time to time.

